# Korg Nuvibe... best Univibe ever?



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Faracaster picked up a Korg Nuvibe and shot me a clip ... and I was floored! I immediately found an inexpensive used/mint one on Reverb and it is on its way... they come with an expression pedal and the new price is way up there. I’m not even sure if they still make them. There’s actually a video of Reverb Dude playing “Hey, Baby” on YouTube. I am very excited about the Nuvibe. Anyone familiar???...


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

bluehugh2 said:


> Faracaster picked up a Korg Nuvibe and shot me a clip ... and I was floored! I immediately found an inexpensive used/mint one on Reverb and it is on its way... they come with an expression pedal and the new price is way up there. I’m not even sure if they still make them. There’s actually a video of Reverb Dude playing “Hey, Baby” on YouTube. I am very excited about the Nuvibe. Anyone familiar???...


All I know is that Fumio Mieda who created the original Univibe work on the design so
most be promising !!
Let us know how it sounds ,....................and a clip would be nice if you can .!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I still like the Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

There are a couple of great clips on YouTube


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds great. A bit pricey though.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I love this clip... Nuvibe... sounds RIGHT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

I have the original Fulltone Deja2 with the treadle. But from YT vids I would like to have a Foxrox Aquavibe though. I have yet to look at the Korg so I might change my mind....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I find the Fulltone vibe tone Mick gets around the 20:50 mark here what I seek in a Vibe. Not too big a sweep, and a nice gutteral swirl. I find that if the sweep is too wide in a Vibe, it starts to do what a phaser does: direct your attention to where the sweep is _at this moment_. _Proper_ use of a vibe is to modulate where the harmonic content is produced by nudging some parts of the signal closer to or away from the clipping point, and for that you need a modest sweep width. The NU-Vibe appears to let the user accomplish that via the sliders, although that strikes me as unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I just picked up a Nuvibe and am having blast with it. Sounds incredible and is super fun to play, very inspiring.


----------

